# Been given a tiny piece of willow moss...



## pudding (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a clump about half the size of a bottle cap. It's not a single piece either, but lots of little strands. I have no idea how to tie it onto anything without bits just floating away - is there any point to even trying? It wouldn't survive as a floating plant, right...?

Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

IF its too small to tie to something then yeah you can try to float it,or if you have a small container,you can place it on a window sill to grow out a little.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

If you get a mesh bag, like sometimes onions come in or whatever, and put the moss in it, and a rock or whatever you are tying it to, the moss will be contained and grow out over the mesh stuff so that you cannot see it.


----------



## pudding (Jan 25, 2012)

Brilliant idea, will try this. Thanks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Super glue is good to stick down things that are too fiddly to deal with.


----------

